# New IPO1!!!



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

We did it!!!! His feet healed amazingly fast so we pulled from the AD but entered for our IPO1. It was a terrifying experience overall, but I'm so proud of him for sticking with me through it. I honestly never thought I'd see the day that we would get this title. I'M SO EXCITED!!! :happyboogie:

I love love LOVE this dog.  He may not be the greatest Schutzhund dog, but he really puts his heart into it. He'd do anything to make me happy and I am so proud of him. :wub:

Trial pics soon to follow!


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

THAT'S AWESOME!!!! WAY TO GO YOU TWO!!!!!!!

He looks VERY PROUD! I cannot wait to see the trial photos!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

4TheDawgies said:


> THAT'S AWESOME!!!! WAY TO GO YOU TWO!!!!!!!
> 
> He looks VERY PROUD! I cannot wait to see the trial photos!


Thank you!!!!! 

It wasn't pretty..It poured throughout tracking and obedience. Luckily it held out for protection. My poor uncle was stuck out in the rain taking photos for me.  I'm soooo excited to see them!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Fast (Oct 13, 2004)

Congratulations :thumbup:


----------



## Beau (Feb 12, 2012)

Congratulations! So exciting!

He does look very proud of himself!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Sweet!!!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Congratulations!!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Congratulations!!!! :happyboogie: Where was the trial?

Lee


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks everyone!



wolfstraum said:


> Congratulations!!!! :happyboogie: Where was the trial?
> 
> Lee


Thanks! The trial was at Liberty Working Dog Club in Troy, NY.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Congrats! What a great accomplishment!


----------



## abakerrr (Aug 8, 2008)

Bummed I won't get to meet you guys at ewdc next week but awesome job getting your one!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

:toasting: Congratulations! A trip to the beer garden is warranted.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Congrats! I knew you guys could!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Wow, CONGRATS!! What an achievement!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Congrats. nice job training and a nice job done
by Aiden. the pic with Aiden wearing his metal
is very nice. he seems like he knows he earned
his title.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Congrats for getting out there and doing it!


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Congratulations!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

That's awesome.. congratulations.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks guys! All I can say is WOW - I have never been more nervous for anything in my entire life! Seriously, I should have been medicated. This was my first big trial and it really is like a totally different world when you're out there _for real_ and _actually doing it_. I learned so much all in just one day. I'm so glad that I decided to go through with this. Can't wait to keep moving forward!


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

oke: Great feeling isn't it! Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

Nice job. Keep up the good work.


----------



## San (Mar 22, 2012)

Great job!!


----------



## BritneyP (Oct 26, 2006)

Congratulations to you & Aiden!  It really takes a lot of guts to get out there.. great job!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

A HUGE Congrats!! SUPER!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats on the 1! Especially after the raw paws.....Aiden is a trooper!


----------



## Fast (Oct 13, 2004)

GatorDog said:


> .....it really is like a totally different world when you're out there _for real_ and _actually doing it_.


So very, very true. The centerline is resistant to magic and reality always takes the day.


----------



## sabledog (Mar 13, 2012)

Congrats! Scores?


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

sabledog said:


> Congrats! Scores?


Well like I said, it wasn't the prettiest routine. :blush: Scores were 74 - 72 - 80. I obviously know that he's capable of better, but a passing score is good enough for me! Lots of "He's never done that before" moments. And now I know exactly where we need to work.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

You got out there and did it! That is what matters...I could trial next weekend,but I really don't think we are ready. Kind of sad, because Karlo is 3 and when one phase looks good, another seems to fall apart. 
I think I just need to do it, regardless...and maybe he'll surprise me. And of course_ learn from it_.
He has it in him, it is all me holding him back!
With the paw pad challenge you had a week or two ago, I think it is really great you decided to trial!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> You got out there and did it! That is what matters...I could trial next weekend,but I really don't think we are ready. Kind of sad, because Karlo is 3 and when one phase looks good, another seems to fall apart.
> I think I just need to do it, regardless...and maybe he'll surprise me. And of course_ learn from it_.
> He has it in him, it is all me holding him back!
> With the paw pad challenge you had a week or two ago, I think it is really great you decided to trial!


Win or lose, I would have missed out on an amazing learning experience had I not trialed. Aiden will be 3 in a month and I was seriously considering not trialing for the same exact reasons. 
His tracking was beautiful and consistent, so of course I had no worries about that. 
Obedience has always been mediocre. He's an extremely obedient dog, but not flashy or super fast. He does everything I tell him to, just in slow motion. 
Protection is what I was most worried about. He can be very dirty and sometimes gives me trouble with outing. I figured that in the actual trial, the routine is so fast that it'd be over and done with before he had the time to think about being really bad. 
Of course on trial day, he lost the second corner of his track and had a tough time getting back into the track. It rained during his ob so he looked (and was) miserable the entire time and refused to do a send out. But his protection was pretty decent. Actually much better than I expected. I am absolutely thrilled with my scores! Low or high, we got out there and did it and just so happened to pull out a title. Definitely worth all the stress.
I'd say go for it if I were you. I almost decided to pull last minute and I'm so glad we went through with it. I saw exactly where he and I both need work. I think that if I had waited any longer I'd just be going in circles doing the same training over and over again rather than learning how I can move forward with him.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Gator - you did it and that what counts!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

How did I miss this oustanding post??

GREAT JOB!!!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Courtney said:


> How did I miss this oustanding post??
> 
> GREAT JOB!!!


Thank you! 



Smithie86 said:


> Gator - you did it and that what counts!


A lesson well learned. I never imagined that an IPO1 trial would be as hard as it is. What a day!


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Hey--you did something the majority of people will never even think about doing!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

GSDElsa said:


> Hey--you did something the majority of people will never even think about doing!


And it was absolutely TERRIFYING! I'd be surprised if I ever put myself through that stress again.


----------



## BritneyP (Oct 26, 2006)

smithie86 said:


> gator - you did it and that what counts!


exactly!


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

Good for you for going out and doing it! Big Congrats!


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

Big congrats to you both!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks again for all your support guys! Really makes me feel special. :blush: 

I have some of the pics! Still waiting on some more from the photographer. These were taken by a fellow club member. I kind of look like I'm on the verge of passing out or vomiting, so excuse my look in those photos. I also realized that I have terrible posture...hmmm.






















































































































This is when I got my score and the waterworks started..



















What an amazing experience and such a great day! Love this boy. :wub:


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Congratulations! You went through with it and passed, that is all that counts! Awesome pictures on top of it. What a great, exciting day for you!!!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Mrs.K said:


> Congratulations! You went through with it and passed, that is all that counts! Awesome pictures on top of it. What a great, exciting day for you!!!


Thank you!!!


----------

